# How I recovered (Won't come over night)



## mrboss2020 (Jan 6, 2022)

I haven't been on this forum in a few years, but I just remembered some dark gloomy days of mine back a few years ago when I was on here and desperately looking for help. 

Flashback 6 years ago to February of 2016, I just turned 18 and was set to graduate HS. I just finished wrestling season and got my acceptance letter into a university. I have always had anxiety and suffered from them since a kid due to some trauma. But one day at the gym I was picking a dumbbell up and started overthinking and I started freaking out. It got so bad I left the gym. I go home calm down and go to bed. Next day I go out to Dennys with my family and then I start to freak out to where I needed to leave. I was internally freaking out for the next couple hours and I then decide to go to bed. I wake up and things are different. I start getting weird thoughts on life, reality, etc. I seemed like I was in a bubble and I had no emotionally connection with things anymore. I didn't get a vibe, nor had a sense of feeling from people or objects as I once did. The next following 2/3 months I was unable to sleep and was in a weird state of mind. I would go to bed and wake up after 2 hours and it felt as though I never went to bed. I googled my symptoms and the entire description of DP matched what I was going through. I was depressed the whole entire time and DP even went into the summer. My DP was so bad that I was in a terrible state of mind for months after asking why did this happen to me. But then college started and my DP continued. I learned to kind of live with it. 

I then got into the college partying lifestyle with smoking weed, drugs, alcohol, etc which actually didn't worsen my DP as at that point I forgot about it but it was still present. I remember summer of 2017 I noticed my DP was slowly fading away, I was starting to feel like myself again. But it would come in waves and be more present at certain times. Even beginning of 2018 I was about 80% recovered but to be honest, I was finally fully recovered by the summer of 2018. 

DP took me about 2 years to 100% recover. How did I do it? By moving on, distracting myself, and I guess in a way going through the motions. I think the best thing to do for recovery is to find things that make you happy or excited even if they might not due to your emotions being suppressed you have to try your best to work it through. Workout, go to work, socialize, etc. Eventually you'll forget about it and then you'll feel with sync at the world. 

It's not a over night process, some people take longer than others. But through my years of researching, going through college, and just life experiences I've realized something. The mind/body will return to homeostasis. It is bound to especially if you're a young person.So the best thing to do is to just go on! Do I have DP experiences once in a while still? Yes I do especially if I'm very sick, or just stressed out. But in all general my emotions/senses/etc are 100% back.

Good luck.


----------



## mrboss2020 (Jan 6, 2022)

Just to add to the above, your mind/energy attracts what you think. You think negatively/about DP you'll attract that feeling. Being around positive/good energy is the key. And this isn't no spiritual nonsense, it's the truth.


----------



## Dillydilly (Jan 4, 2022)

Appreciate your post. 
Had dpdr for 8 months from a panic attack 
I'm at the 80 per cent recovery point where its fading away massively , I even felt normal for a 2 days last week. Dpdr is just lingering there and annoying, not as bad as it was at the beginning, the beginning is hell as we know .

My dpdr is slowly fading away month by month. I just can't wait until I'm completely recovered and back to my old life. 

Feel like my problem is I keep thinking about dpdr. I workout, socialise, go out with friends, have a girlfriend now and generally live a healthy life etc but still think about dpdr and check on myself if life is real etc etc

Do you have any tips for my full recovery 
I feel I'm so close but still so far.


----------



## mrboss2020 (Jan 6, 2022)

mrboss2020 said:


> d





Dillydilly said:


> Appreciate your post.
> Had dpdr for 8 months from a panic attack
> I'm at the 80 per cent recovery point where its fading away massively , I even felt normal for a 2 days last week. Dpdr is just lingering there and annoying, not as bad as it was at the beginning, the beginning is hell as we know .
> 
> ...


I say continue what you're doing and try to forget about your thoughts. I understand that not trying to think bout it is VERY difficult to do but try to force yourself even if it's hard. Keep distracting yourself and try to focus on the current present. Maybe read more books? Watch movies, TVs? My girlfriend is what brings me peace/comfort at times I'm doing bad so maybe spend more time with her? 

I don't have no secret medicine to help but I can tell you the mind/body will return to homeostasis. it's what it wants. It's literally how the world and us humans were designed. Everything returns to a balance. Some things take longer than others.


----------



## Dillydilly (Jan 4, 2022)

Yeah my girlfriend is a saver in these times, puts me in the present moment etc
I think I'm on the right path as its fading away month by month. 

Now you are 100 percent recovered, is it literally like your life before, everything is normal etc 

My last few symptoms is blurred vision in 1 eye and just generally feeling weird and disconnected. I was at a stressed time in my life and daily anxiety, guess my mind and body just had enough one day and put me In this state temporarily


----------



## mrboss2020 (Jan 6, 2022)

Dillydilly said:


> Yeah my girlfriend is a saver in these times, puts me in the present moment etc
> I think I'm on the right path as its fading away month by month.
> 
> Now you are 100 percent recovered, is it literally like your life before, everything is normal etc
> ...


Yeah everything is literally how it was before DP. If anything it’s like the exact opposite as I feel more alive than ever. Mind you at this point it’s been 6 years since my panic attack and 4 years since my symptoms started going away. It isn’t a over night process but the mind/body will reach homeostasis. It’s how we are designed


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

mrboss2020 said:


> ...
> It's not a over night process, some people take longer than others. But through my years of researching, going through college, and just life experiences I've realized something. The mind/body will return to homeostasis. It is bound to especially if you're a young person.
> ...


I disagree with that. I was a young person when I started having DPDR, I was about 15. I am 37 and I still have it. So it does go back to normal with time for a lot of people, but it does not necessarily do that. Perhaps we go back to some equilibrium state, but that equilibrium state isn't necessarily a state without DPDR. Perhaps our system has different possoble stable ways of functionning and perhaps some stable ways involve DPDR. This doesn't mean we cannot get out of that way of functionning, but it doesn't mean that things will necessarily go back to normal naturally and on their own. A therapist told me that, for example, anxiety is a condition that some people can keep for all their life if it stays untreated. They get patients who have the same problems for decades until they solve them in therapy. So not everything goes away with time, even if DPDR does for some people.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Trith said:


> I disagree with that. I was a young person when I started having DPDR, I was about 15. I am 37 and I still have it. So it does go back to normal with time for a lot of people, but it does not necessarily do that. Perhaps we go back to some equilibrium state, but that equilibrium state isn't necessarily a state without DPDR. Perhaps our system has different possoble stable ways of functionning and perhaps some stable ways involve DPDR. This doesn't mean we cannot get out of that way of functionning, but it doesn't mean that things will necessarily go back to normal naturally and on their own. A therapist told me that, for example, anxiety is a condition that some people can keep for all their life if it stays untreated. They get patients who have the same problems for decades until they solve them in therapy. So not everything goes away with time, even if DPDR does for some people.


the big question for me is here, if we classify dpdr as an actual illness, the fluctuation between recoverers and lifelong sufferers are too inequal. it has a lasting between 10 minutes and 50 years and the weird thing is there are people who recover after 50 years. ALS, dementia, MS, diabetes and many other illnesses there is not known any spontaneous recovery. so if we say that dpdr is very individual and needs different treatments for different people, we can never explain why some people get better on its own. you can not find one people who recovers from ALS (actually never heard about it) and then say „he recovered on its own and this is not for everyone the case“. i think my articulation was very bad, but i hope you get my point.

edit: and just from experience. i got dpdr first time with 17. and i got pretty quickly rid of the obsession, so if you stayed obsessed until 24 maybe you did something wrong and it became another dimension


----------



## mrboss2020 (Jan 6, 2022)

Trith said:


> I disagree with that. I was a young person when I started having DPDR, I was about 15. I am 37 and I still have it. So it does go back to normal with time for a lot of people, but it does not necessarily do that. Perhaps we go back to some equilibrium state, but that equilibrium state isn't necessarily a state without DPDR. Perhaps our system has different possoble stable ways of functionning and perhaps some stable ways involve DPDR. This doesn't mean we cannot get out of that way of functionning, but it doesn't mean that things will necessarily go back to normal naturally and on their own. A therapist told me that, for example, anxiety is a condition that some people can keep for all their life if it stays untreated. They get patients who have the same problems for decades until they solve them in therapy. So not everything goes away with time, even if DPDR does for some people.


People handle stress differently. Some minds are more fragile than others.

I'm someone who can handle highly stressful situations very well...I was raised in a war zone growing up in Afghanistan and moved to America as a young kid. This may have to do with why I seem to handle things better than others.


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

leminaseri said:


> the big question for me is here, if we classify dpdr as an actual illness, the fluctuation between recoverers and lifelong sufferers are too inequal. it has a lasting between 10 minutes and 50 years and the weird thing is there are people who recover after 50 years. ALS, dementia, MS, diabetes and many other illnesses there is not known any spontaneous recovery. so if we say that dpdr is very individual and needs different treatments for different people, we can never explain why some people get better on its own. you can not find one people who recovers from ALS (actually never heard about it) and then say „he recovered on its own and this is not for everyone the case“. i think my articulation was very bad, but i hope you get my point.
> 
> edit: and just from experience. i got dpdr first time with 17. and i got pretty quickly rid of the obsession, so if you stayed obsessed until 24 maybe you did something wrong and it became another dimension


I'm not sure what you mean by saying that DPDR is or isn't an illness. What is your definition of an illness and what are the implications if it is or isn't an illness?
And you seem to say that if DPDR is very individual and needs different treatments for different people then we cannot explain why some people recover on their own. I would conclude precisely the opposite. If we are all so different and DPDR is so different for each of us, that would explain why there can be so different outcomes.
Some people recover from cancer on their own and it is definitely not the case for everyone. And I am not sure we know why. But for some diseases no one recovers, that's for sure. There are different diseases.


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

mrboss2020 said:


> People handle stress differently. Some minds are more fragile than others.
> 
> ...


That's for sure.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Trith said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by saying that DPDR is or isn't an illness. What is your definition of an illness and what are the implications if it is or isn't an illness?
> And you seem to say that if DPDR is very individual and needs different treatments for different people then we cannot explain why some people recover on their own. I would conclude precisely the opposite. If we are all so different and DPDR is so different for each of us, that would explain why there can be so different outcomes.
> Some people recover from cancer on their own and it is definitely not the case for everyone. And I am not sure we know why. But for some diseases no one recovers, that's for sure. There are different diseases.


did the one who recovered after 50 years the same thing, someone else did after 2 years of dpdr? this is the big question here. if someone gets cured on its own from cancer this is a miracle. but even here in the forum many people recover. some after 2 years and others after 15 years. what i want to say is, to have the dpdr 50 years long does still not mean it is not tretable. an illness is for everyone pretty much the same. but dpdr is not. its completely different


----------

